# Black seachem fluorite substrate



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I was interested in buying some of the seachem's black fluorite sand to use as a substrate in a future planted tank. Has anyone used this stuff before? I would like to use sand, but since most other sands are not made of the fluorite, I will have to put a layer of that or laterite on the bottom, which I don't really want to do. Does anyone know how well the plants will grow in it compared to regular sand? I do have some regular fluorite mixed in with gravel on my other planted tank, and I find it works great.


----------



## ryzilla (May 30, 2007)

I use regular black flourite mixed with 3m color quartz black (grade T) in my planted 38g. From other people who have used the black sand on other forums they have claimed it to be to fine. That is why I did a 50/50 mix of the CQ black T grade and seachems flourite black.

They look great together.


----------

